# Fire Retardants in Mattresses



## Michaela (Aug 31, 2007)

We are looking at buying our toddler her first mattress (she bedshares currently) and are trying to decide between a futon mattress with borate as the fire retardant or one with no fire retardant at all (which requires a Dr's prescription). We are a nonsmoking household and wonder if a flame retardant in the mattress is even necessary. We'd rather not have any chemical (natural or otherwise) on it if possible. Does anyone know about this?
Thanks.


----------



## New_Natural_Mom (Dec 21, 2007)

We got our mattress online and didn't need a prescription and it has no fire retardants. If you purchase one with wool cover I think somehow it circumvents the law. Hopefully someone here will have more info.

ETA: Here is a link to our bed and info about requirements : http://www.thenaturalbedstore.com/fr.asp


----------



## Alison's Mom (May 3, 2007)

We're in Canada, with different laws about mattresses, but I bought natural latex foam mattresses for my two kids last summer. Here's a website that I was considering buying from - they have good prices compared to some others I've seen: http://organicgrace.com/

It's always a judgement call, but I went with no fire retardent at all, as I figure the risk is worth it to not have chemicals.


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

Mattresses have to be fire retardant in the US but they can meet that standard differently. The company you are looking at (I looked at their website recently, can't recall name) makes a mostly cotton mattress and thus, uses the borate to meet the standard.

I can't comment on whether borate is good or safe in a mattress.

Other natural companies use wool or natural latex to meet the standard. They are both naturally flame retardant. If you are concerned about the borate or can't come to an answer-- shop around. There are other non-hazardous options out there. I believe the prices are similar.


----------



## mamadebug (Dec 28, 2006)

We got a dr's prescription, and were able to order a mattress without borate. The place we bought the mattress said borate was fine, blah, blah, blah, but after doing more research, we decided we weren't comfortable with it. Mattresses can be made flame retardant if a tightly woven wool is used, but I found those to be very expensive. Another option, which someone else mentioned, is the latex. I have no concern about not having any sort of flame retardant in our DS's mattress.


----------



## eireann (Sep 29, 2007)

try daxstores.com for a very decent price. we got our baby's mattress there. they use wool and/or latex to meet the standard, depending on the mattress you choose. DD's mattress is more comfy than ours. also got a cosleeper mattress there.

they have a restocking fee on everything, just fyi.


----------

